# Rachel Eubanks: 5 Interludes Recording?



## SonataSonataSonata (Sep 14, 2010)

I figure this may be a place to ask...

I have casually mentioned in other threads that I am studying the _5 Interludes for Piano_ by Rachel Eubanks. I cannot find a recording of these pieces no matter how hard or where I look.

Does anyone know if a recording of these pieces exist, or are there _resources _for looking?

I know that two of the five Interludes exist on a compilation recording of African-American woman composers, but I have yet to find a recording of _all five _Interludes.

I have found notices of many performances where the pieces were programmed, but no recordings.

I am sort of shocked as Rachel Eubanks isn't that obscure of a composer, and her Interludes are pretty prominent of her repertoire.

So, if no recording does in fact exist of all five Interludes, maybe I have just discovered a realistic project and I should just record the darn things myself. :trp:


----------

